# Taking in an older bird



## Toaster (7 mo ago)

Hey guys, I might make a proper introduction at a later time but right now I need some help with a parakeet (I don’t know the sex so I apologize in advance for using ‘it’) It belonged to my sister for roughly 5 years, I’m not sure how old it is, maybe 6? I’ve been away at college and I’m moving back out next month and I’m strongly considering taking it because I feel so bad about how neglected it is. It receives fresh food and water most days, but I think it’s just very lonely and unhappy. It’s terrified of people and will move to the opposite side of the cage when you approach it, and it seems to have a little shiver to it. I haven’t heard it chirp or sing in I don’t know how long, maybe ever? 
I want to get it to a point where I can hold it and play with it, but I don’t know where to start or how to not scare it to death. 

I’m attaching some photos— even these were a little hard to take because of how scared it gets… if anyone could help with sexing it or letting me know if it seems to be a healthy weight I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

From the small amount I can see of the cere in the second picture I would say it is a female. The cage is disgustingly filthy, please clean it and the cage also looks very small. Please consider getting the bird a larger cage and replace the blue perch with natural branch perches, that blue perch may damage the bottom of her feet. It sounds like the poor bird has been neglected for a long time so it is not surprising that she is terrified of things, this neglect has conditioned her to whatever her behavior currently is, it will take time for her to realize you are a friend to her. Birds are generally not the type of pet that you can hold but they can be friends to the point of enjoying sitting on your arm or shoulder. You said you will be moving back out and are considering taking the bird, where will you be living and will there be other people or animals with you, this will all make a difference in your relationship with her.








Essentials to a Great Cage


This post was rewritten by FaeryBee 12/16/2019 Please note that if rope perches are used, you need to ensure your budgies are not chewing them. Remove any cotton rope perch immediately if you notice any chewing or if the rope becomes frayed from the birds' toenails. Toys containing cotton...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Toaster (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> From the small amount I can see of the cere in the second picture I would say it is a female. The cage is disgustingly filthy, please clean it and the cage also looks very small. Please consider getting the bird a larger cage and replace the blue perch with natural branch perches, that blue perch may damage the bottom of her feet. It sounds like the poor bird has been neglected for a long time so it is not surprising that she is terrified of things, this neglect has conditioned her to whatever her behavior currently is, it will take time for her to realize you are a friend to her. Birds are generally not the type of pet that you can hold but they can be friends to the point of enjoying sitting on your arm or shoulder. You said you will be moving back out and are considering taking the bird, where will you be living and will there be other people or animals with you, this will all make a difference in your relationship with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cody, thank you for the reply. My mom mentioned we have a larger cage that she can give me but how much bigger were you thinking? I’ll be moving into a quiet apartment not very far from my house. I don’t have any pets other than a bearded dragon.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The minimum suggested size for one bird in inches is 30x18x18 and the bar spacing should not be any larger than 1/2 inch. If you are using a second hand cage make sure that there is no rust or corrosion on the bars as this can be a health hazard for any bird. How much time will you be able to spend with the bird?


----------



## Toaster (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> The minimum suggested size for one bird in inches is 30x18x18 and the bar spacing should not be any larger than 1/2 inch. If you are using a second hand cage make sure that there is no rust or corrosion on the bars as this can be a health hazard for any bird. How much time will you be able to spend with the bird?


I’m starting law school, so I will be away probably 5 days a week for a few hours, but otherwise I’ll be home much of the time. Thanks for the tips for the cage, I’ll be sure to check for rust. Is simply talking to her and sitting next to her cage a good way to start? What should I expect as far as progress speed?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, that is a good way to begin, you can read the law books to her . Don't try to touch her, the first step is to get her used to your presence and for her to see that you are not a threat to her. When you change her food and water and clean the cage, move slowly, you may find that when you put your hand in the cage to do so she gets freaked out and starts flying around in the cage in an attempt to get away from you, she is just scared, go very slowly and speak softly and calmly to her. Place the cage so the back of the cage is against a wall as this will make her feel more secure, having the cage exposed on all sides can make some birds feel insecure. I see that her cage in the picture is in front of a window, this can sometimes make a bird feel threatened by all the things going on outside but some birds love it. While you are gone leave a radio or tv on for her, silence means trouble to birds as they are prey animals and when there are no sounds around it can be interpreted as danger. It can take months for a bird to decide to trust you so a lot of patience is needed.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> It can take months for a bird to decide to trust you so a lot of patience is needed.


As a law student, I'm sure Toaster will thoroughly read what you wrote Cody. I'd just to to add emphasis to your last sentence, because time and patience are so important here. It's my impression many people (adults and children) don't quite expect or appreciate just how long it can take, and then are disappointed/give up when they don't see results (quickly).


----------



## Toaster (7 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Yes, that is a good way to begin, you can read the law books to her . Don't try to touch her, the first step is to get her used to your presence and for her to see that you are not a threat to her. When you change her food and water and clean the cage, move slowly, you may find that when you put your hand in the cage to do so she gets freaked out and starts flying around in the cage in an attempt to get away from you, she is just scared, go very slowly and speak softly and calmly to her. Place the cage so the back of the cage is against a wall as this will make her feel more secure, having the cage exposed on all sides can make some birds feel insecure. I see that her cage in the picture is in front of a window, this can sometimes make a bird feel threatened by all the things going on outside but some birds love it. While you are gone leave a radio or tv on for her, silence means trouble to birds as they are prey animals and when there are no sounds around it can be interpreted as danger. It can take months for a bird to decide to trust you so a lot of patience is needed.


Thank you for the advice! I’m not moving for another week but I’ll update her living situation first thing tomorrow and write an update when I can. 


vrabec said:


> As a law student, I'm sure Toaster will thoroughly read what you wrote Cody. I'd just to to add emphasis to your last sentence, because time and patience are so important here. It's my impression many people (adults and children) don't quite expect or appreciate just how long it can take, and then are disappointed/give up when they don't see results (quickly).


Thank you for letting me know! I asked so that I could manage my expectations better, so I appreciate you reiterating it. I’ll be very patient with her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for taking her with you. She definitely needs the love, care and attention she has not received up until now.
What is her name?*


----------



## Toaster (7 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you for taking her with you. She definitely needs the love, care and attention she has not received up until now.
> What is her name?*


I believe my sister named her “Oscar”. I’ve been brainstorming some ideas for new names and an open to suggestions, lol!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How about Olive or Olivia?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To be honest, I thought her name was Toaster, by your username  Toasty is such a cute name for a budgie, in my opinion


----------

